# What presure do you run your tires at?



## Brudogs (Apr 23, 2009)

... also how much do you weigh?


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

Tire size would also be relevant.
lbs/width/front/back
200/25/205/210.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I squish my thumb on the tires before a ride. If they are too squishy I put some air in them.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> I squish my thumb on the tires before a ride. If they are too squishy I put some air in them.


Ah yes..the squish test nothing says, I know when my tires need air better 
I do the same.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

145 pounds, 110psi front and rear, 23c clinchers


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

126lbs, about 120psi, 23cm clinchers.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I weigh 195 pounds: 23c clinchers @ 115 psi - 120 psi


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

you do realise that just knowing weight adn tyre pressure is a red herring right?
the brand of tyre (material used+suppleness/harshness) and road condition glass/rough/smooth dictate it more. Im just sayin..[shrug] 
ITS A MOOT QUESTION! in most regards.


----------



## 02tones02 (Jun 16, 2005)

130 lbs, 700c x 22 clincher tires - 100 - 105psi / 7 - 7.25bar


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

140 lbs, 700cx23, somewhere between 100 and 120 in my clinchers (pump isn't very exact... I just go for that range), in the race wheels (tubulars), it depends on the event/pavement situation... I've gone anywhere from 105 front/rear for a really crappy-pavement criterium to 130 front/rear for a hillclimb TT on brand-spankin' new asphalt.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

muscleendurance said:


> ................ITS A MOOT QUESTION! in most regards.


On my Moots, I run 700x23 at 95 front, 100 rear.

I'm 165 lbs.

Actually I run the same pressure for all my bikes.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

168 lbs, 700x23 clinchers, race on a mixture of paved surfaces from very smooth to downright ugly (yesterday's climb at the Westside Classic). Dry roads: 100 front, 105 rear. Wet roads: 90 front, 95 rear.

Most racers tend to run too high pressure in their tires. Lower pressures will actually reduce rolling resistance (to a point) because there will be less energy loss due to bouncing, the lower pressure helps the tire conform to irregularities on the road surface instead of bouncing off of them. In addition, the lower pressure will increase cornering traction and comfort.


----------



## GeoLes (Apr 28, 2009)

230 lb weight. I run between 100 and 110 PSI. My tires are rated to 175psi, but I have only run them that high once. I find 110psi to be adequate for my need. There is not magic formual. You just thave t experiment to deterine what works best for your combination of road conditions and body dynamics. Generally anything at or below the max posted on the tire sidewall and about 95psi should be sufficient.


----------



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Really???*



spade2you said:


> 126lbs, about 120psi, 23cm clinchers.


23*cm*


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

150 lbs / 105 rear / 100 front

Michelin Pro 2's get very long life and very few flats.


----------



## andyk (Feb 17, 2009)

160lbs / 23c / Conti GP 4000s/ 105-110psi Front / 115-120psi Rear


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

155 lbs/ 23c Vittoria Rubino Wire Bead/ 140 psi


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

180 pounds.
700x23
F=105 psi
R=110 psi
This gives a 15% Tire Drop for Load on F wheel and R Wheel.


----------



## Rot Weiss Essen (Nov 10, 2008)

190 lbs
700 x 23
F = 110 psi
R = 115 psi

Schwalbe Ultremo R


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

squish test. 

170lbs, 28c about 80psi, 25c about 90psi, 23c about 95psi.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

5'8.5", 165lbs

kestrel 200ems(54):
wheelset: Supergo Korso(sort of like Neuvation m28...28mm aluminum rim f16/r20 spokes)
front - mich pro2race 23mm 95-100lbs(will replace with another gator when necessary)
rear - conti ultra gator 25mm 105-110lbs

Quintana Roo Caliente(m):
wheelset - RealDesign Supersonic 60(flashpoint 60 rim w/RealDesign hubs)
front - conti attack black chili 22mm 100-105
rear - conti force black chili 24mm 105-110

oddly, i've never counted the spokes on the tri bike...just looked it up f20/r24


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

125lbs.

Michelin Pro 3 Race 700 x 23
110PSI Front & Rear


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

141 lbs, 100-105 psi front and rear.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

130lbs.

Michelin Pro 3 Race 700 x 23
110PSI Front & Rear


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Holy crap Andrea weighs more than me!

132-ish lbs. Tubulars : 22mm 95psi

Clinchers: 23mm 100psi.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

151lbs, 23c Vred Fortezza tricomps at 170psi. 

Its rather nice but you dont want to be hitting any potholes.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

just an FYI, i was talking with someone who runs Michelin tires, he called them and asked what they recommended for tire pressures based on his weight (~150), they told him 88 psi (i think). I know for sure it was below 100 psi, he didnt' listen to them and just ran them at 105 psi. 

for myself, I run between 105 and 115psi michelin krylion's f & r. good old finger pinch method always serves me well!!!


----------



## l_pirata (Nov 7, 2005)

150 lbs, 23c Vred Fortezza Tri comp, at 60 psi. 

60 psi seems low but it works for me.


----------



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

6' 3" 210 pounds on a good day 700x23 @ 130 psi both tires


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

175lbs, i use the squish test too;

700x23, front=80-100psi, rear=80-110psi

I just checked and both of them are around 90psi at the moment.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

165 lbs. 700x25 on front and back. 95 psi


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

170 pounds. I run my 700x23c Pro Race 3's at 115psi


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

holly crap!!! whats with all the low tire pressures. I have never given it any thought what so ever and just assumed the higher the PSI the less friction and therefore better speed. Also assumed that tires would wear better with higher psi. Am I wrong, what is the reason behind lower pressures. 

I am 164lbs and ride 160 psi. Figured not point in running more than my weight as there would be no compression of the tire but have always kep slightly below body weight.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Lower pressure tends to roll better and grip better. BUT, the drawback is you tend to pinchflat more often on debris in the road. So you try and compromise as best you can.

Usually most cyclists who ride on 700x23's end up in the 110 to 120psi range. That's the point where most tires feel hard to the touch.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Why?*



smbrum said:


> holly crap!!! whats with all the low tire pressures. I am 164lbs and ride 160 psi. Figured not point in running more than my weight as there would be no compression of the tire but have always kep slightly below body weight.



Or, shall I say, "Holy crap, what's with the crazy high pressure?"

Your body weigh and pounds per square inch don't really have anything to do with one another.

I mean, a heavier rider should use more pressure, but it's not anything like a 1:1 relationship.


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

Argentius said:


> Or, shall I say, "Holy crap, what's with the crazy high pressure?"
> 
> Your body weigh and pounds per square inch don't really have anything to do with one another.
> 
> I mean, a heavier rider should use more pressure, but it's not anything like a 1:1 relationship.


so do you know what kind of tire pressures the pros use? I can understand lower pressures for improved grip in a road race or crit but what about ITT's? What kind of pressure should I be using then...given 165lbs body weight. Lets say a 15k completely flat TT with only a few turns.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Pros*



smbrum said:


> so do you know what kind of tire pressures the pros use? I can understand lower pressures for improved grip in a road race or crit but what about ITT's? What kind of pressure should I be using then...given 165lbs body weight. Lets say a 15k completely flat TT with only a few turns.


Rolling resistance gets better as you get higher pressures, but only to a point.

Also, you'd use higher pressures on a skinnier tire, so, a TT rider might use 125-135 tops on a 19mm tire.

On a regular road 23 there's no reason to jack them up anywhere over 110.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I think 160 psi is way too high even for racing at your weight.
A good approach is found in the article linked below for Optimizing Tire Pressure for Your Weight.
Theoretically, a 15% Tire Drop gives the best roll and tire performance.
LINK


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Lack of understanding*



smbrum said:


> holly crap!!! whats with all the low tire pressures. I have never given it any thought what so ever and just assumed the higher the PSI the less friction and therefore better speed. Also assumed that tires would wear better with higher psi. Am I wrong, what is the reason behind lower pressures.
> 
> I am 164lbs and ride 160 psi. Figured not point in running more than my weight as there would be no compression of the tire but have always kep slightly below body weight.


Higher pressures mean less comfort, poor traction, faster tire wear, and if the road surface has roughness, can cause slower speeds as the tires bounce off the bumps rather than absorbing them. If you need more than 110 psi to prevent pinch flats, go to the next larger tire size. There has been plenty of research to support this.

The size of the contact patch (in square inches) is the weight on the tire (pounds) divided by the tire pressure (pounds/square inch). Your tire will always deform some to create the contact patch.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

165lbs Vittoria or Cont tubulars..100psi training 105-110 racing. Clinchers sometimes...those get 110..


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

180lb
700x25C - roughly 95-100 psi. I like a comfortable ride.

Gatorskins on my commuter, waiting on my Conti GP tires in the mail for my nice bike.


----------



## adkron (Jul 28, 2004)

220 lbs, 115 psig, 23mm clinchers


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

150lbs
700x23
Front 80psi, rear 90psi


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

RyanM said:


> 150lbs
> 700x23
> Front 80psi, rear 90psi


nice:thumbsup: very reasonable pressure. i think people are finally figuring out the pressure they should be running. i weigh 160 and use the same pressure as you.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow, reading through this makes me seem under preasured but its what works for me.
210 Lbs, 25mm @ 100PSI front and back.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

w-g said:


> Wow, reading through this makes me seem under preasured but its what works for me.
> 210 Lbs, 25mm @ 100PSI front and back.


no, not at all. you're running a very reasonable pressure, you could probably even go down a little bit if you never pinch flat. most of the high pressure posts were from a couple years ago, and from people that obviously don't have much of a clue about proper tire pressure.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> no, not at all. you're running a very reasonable pressure, you could probably even go down a little bit if you never pinch flat. most of the high pressure posts were from a couple years ago, and from people that obviously don't have much of a clue about proper tire pressure.


No kidding...200 psi? Maybe on a track bike with tubulars. If I had a puncture I'd get shot off the road..

I'm 6'1" 200 lb and I run 100-110 psi front and back. Conti Ultra Sport 700x23


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

I weigh 165.....I inflate them to around 110psi 700x23


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

*why the high pressures?*

can't believe some of the high pressures people are running, what are you all riding perfect super smooth roads.

me, 153 pounds and 80 - 90psi (sometimes as low 70) on my 23 GPs .......and never had a pinch flat.

that's why there are so many threads about hand discomfort and saddle issues!


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

180 lbs
training, 23c+ clinchers, 90-130 psi
racing, 23c tubbies, 120-130 psi


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

165 lb. 
Typically 90 front, 100 rear on 23mm clinchers and 22 mm tubulars. 
Reducing with 10 lb on 25mm clinchers normally.

Why people run more than 120 is beyond me. Get fatter tires and reduce your pressure.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

170 is my weight. Conti GPs for training and Michelin Pro 3 for racing. I run both at the same pressures. 
Dry conditions: F=100; R=105 
Wet conditions: F=95; R=100


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

kbiker3111 said:


> 180 lbs
> training, 23c+ clinchers, 90-130 psi
> racing, 23c tubbies, 120-130 psi


still too much pressure on the tubulars, in my opinion...unless you've damaged rims previously or actually pinch flatted one. i'm 10 lbs lighter than you and i use 95rr/85frt in my sprinter and/or zipp tubulars.


----------



## erickB (Jan 3, 2012)

im 165lbs an run 80f-110R on 23mm racing clincher and 75F-95R on 25mm training clincher


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm 177lbs and run 110F/R on Conti Race. It's what I was told to use (years ago) and have never changed it. Seems like I can experiment with this.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

225 lbs riding 700x28 Schwalbe Duranos.

105 front, 120 rear gets the job done nicely. When my weight is down closer to 200 I drop to 95 front, 110 rear.


----------



## WeakSister (Oct 30, 2009)

me 165 lbs

front --- Vitt Pave 24mm at 95
rear --- Conti 25mm at 95-100


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

175lbs 120/120 psi

23c tires.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

iheartbenben said:


> 175lbs 120/120 psi
> 
> 23c tires.


like we've said dozens of times...if you need that pressure so you don't pinch flat, you need bigger tires. if you just 'like' that pressure and think it's faster, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

126 lbs.

23c clinchers
Anywhere between 105 - 120psi front and rear, depending on conditions but usually nearer the 105psi end.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

NUTT said:


> 225 lbs riding 700x28 Schwalbe Duranos.
> 
> 105 front, 120 rear gets the job done nicely. When my weight is down closer to 200 I drop to 95 front, 110 rear.


Also...

700x60 Schwalbe Big Apples 40-50 front / 50-60 rear depending on conditions.


----------



## towfur (May 3, 2010)

165 lbs, 6'3", 23mm, 112 psi, front and back, conti GP 4000s about 1500 mi so far.
is that to much info?


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 8, 2011)

160 lbs 700X23 clinchers 115psi. which is exactly what the Schwalbe website recommends. I suppose I could put some beach cruiser balloon tires on and go 70-80psi like some of the "experts" on this forum are recommending. Oh and I've haven't had a pinch flat ever in 25+ years of riding and actually like to feel the road when I ride.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

robc in wi said:


> 160 lbs 700X23 clinchers 115psi. which is exactly what the Schwalbe website recommends. I suppose I could put some beach cruiser balloon tires on and go 70-80psi like some of the "experts" on this forum are recommending. Oh and I've haven't had a pinch flat ever in 25+ years of riding and actually like to feel the road when I ride.


of course you've never had a pinch flat, you've got 115psi in your tires. i'm sure that helps you feel the road. when you say 'experts' in that condescending tone, just who are you talking about? there is a ton of expertise on this forum, as well of lots of bad advice. it's sometimes hard to tell which is the good and which is the bad, but trust me on this one. the 'lower' pressure guys are right, for sure. you are right on the line of what i would consider 'high' pressure. i wouldn't jump in and recommend that you lower it a bunch, as you've obviously been riding for years. but...if you dropped maybe 5-10 in the rear, and 10-15 in the front, you'd have better traction and a bit lower rolling resistance. it's just physics, and you can't argue w/ that.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

210 and running 90 front and 95 rear on a 23c. I am running tubeless though. Awesome feel and handling.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

116-120 psi, 23c clinchers, 170lbs on a good day. I do this both on my 7850 SLs and my 404 FCCCs.

I find they run best at 116ish.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

jsedlak said:


> I find they run best at 116ish.


What does that mean? which metric is being used and how do you measure tyre pressure during a ride where the temperature changes? Given you can feel differences 1psi (or you would just have said 115), this must have been a fancy experimental setup.


----------



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

172lbs, 23c. I used to run 120 f and rear. Now I go 105 F and 110 R on my road bikes. I don't know that I go slower, but I definitely notice a smoother ride. I might even try it at 100 - 105.


----------



## wbkski (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm 175...same tires and same psi range. My results are similar....very few flats. (none in 2011)


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

den bakker said:


> What does that mean? which metric is being used and how do you measure tyre pressure during a ride where the temperature changes? Given you can feel differences 1psi (or you would just have said 115), this must have been a fancy experimental setup.


Nope! My metric for best is simply what feels good. 

By 116 I simply mean "a little less than 120."


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

225lbs, 25mm michelins, 85f, 90-95r


----------

